# Anti-Hunters in action!!



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

Unbelievable! 

http://www.newstimes.com/danbury/ci_13581139?source=rss


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Right out of her mind!

Maybe I will run into her when I hunt that area!


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Maybe they should re-introduce wolves to that part of the state to help keep the deer herd in check. Or maybe mountain lions? You know, let nature take care of herself.


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

I would walk right on the witches property and take the deer.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

Thats pretty bad they would rather a deer rot then feed someone


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

I wonder if she uses a motor vehicle? Darned things stink up the place and ruin the planet. Best to do it the natural way and walk everywhere. As far as I'm concerned, the minute they start up their engine it's a crime scene. The roads they require are unnatural.


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

Amazing, they dont want hunters to control the deer population which in turn: "it would hold a controlled hunt to reduce the deer population after native shrubbery and other plants were decimated by deer for years, which also caused a decline in bird species."
Animal rights activists sure is smart. 

If that was my deer i would walked up and took it if they said no, its my arrow my property , dont put your house where my arrow lands.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Here if you shoot game and they won't let you get it a GW can go get the deer for you. It's a waste to just let it lay there. But I'm sure the smell was nice.


Typical wack-job tree hugger. They would rather the deer die from starvation and disease than to be hunted. I hope one makes a hood ornament for her.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

optimax said:


> I would walk right on the witches property and take the deer.


Which may be what they want you to do. That will give them more access to the local media as well as have you charged with tresspassing/theft. They would then be able to say that hunters have no respect for other's property. It wouldn't show hunters in a very good light. 

It is unfortunate that it had to die on their property, the CEO of the local anti group. Go figure.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if that unsavory person is aware of what naturally occurs on rotting deer carcasses: ANTHRAX. I wouldn't weep a tear if she found out the hard way as punishment.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Want to realy tick her off??? Just say to her...." the next ten deer I kill, will be in your name":wink:


----------



## curtisy (Jan 7, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Here if you shoot game and they won't let you get it a GW can go get the deer for you. It's a waste to just let it lay there. But I'm sure the smell was nice.
> 
> 
> Typical wack-job tree hugger. They would rather the deer die from starvation and disease than to be hunted. I hope one makes a hood ornament for her.


I believe the same deal applies here in mass as well.If you call up a game warden or any other law inforcement officer.They will allow you to claim your deer off the property.I know someone that actually went through this. The property owner was the one who acctually called the police because my buddy kept argueing the law with her.When the officer and the game warden showed up my buddy was allow to retrieve the deer.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

That just shows the ignorance of some people. I hope that no one has to encounter them in the future. Those people can keep their head in the dirt for as long as they like.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I wonder how the neighbors like the smell of a rotting carcass. Must be pretty bad since a small dead possum was pretty smelly in our backyard...


----------



## nippon1 (Feb 2, 2007)

it is just waste of life...it makes me sad that someone can be so narrow minded that is ready to just waste it


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

what a freak!!!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Google Linda Gorfinkle.....she's a true nut case ARA...."I would not eat a rabbit if i was stranded on a deserted island and that was all there was to eat"........she is a true whack job !!! ~~......:thumbs_do........ukey:


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

I just don't get it. Hunting is SO MUCH more than just the kill. Its literally a way of life and the best thing to preserve our natural resources. Why don't these anti's see this? They pretend to love nature, but if it were left to them to make the rules things would be detrimentally affected. Yet another reason for ALL hunters to stand together.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

I like Meat said:


> Google Linda Gorfinkle.....she's a true nut case ARA...."I would not eat a rabbit if i was stranded on a deserted island and that was all there was to eat"........she is a true whack job !!! ~~......:thumbs_do........ukey:


We should set that scenario up for her. I'm sure thee are plenty of islands we can plant her butt on...


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> ...."I would not eat a rabbit if i was stranded on a deserted island and that was all there was to eat".


 People like this don't have a clue as to what they would eat to survive. It is easy to say something like this when your belly is full but a whole new story when you are starving.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> People like this don't have a clue as to what they would eat to survive. It is easy to say something like this when your belly is full but a whole new story when you are starving.


I've tried termites. Actually not bad. Not sure about nutitional value. It would take a lot of hunger to get me to eat worms. Snails, sure, if you cooked them first, with some soy sauce. I'm part french, so It'd be back to our heritage.

I think the best thing that hunters can do to fight for their rights is to engage receptive non-hunters (not anti-hunters necessarily, but maybe if you know one well enough who likes you), and explain what it's all about, in a non-argumentative way. Simple stuff. The basics of population control vs. famine, disease. What hunters contribute to habitat/environmental protection, as well as preserving the long term survival of wildlife populations. Most people who aren't hunters aren't anti-hunters, and it is that majority that I think you want to convince.

Were there any native americans that refused to hunt? Never heard of it. Honest question.


----------



## kevin from ohio (Jul 8, 2007)

In Ohio as many other states, you contact the land owner to get permision. If they say no, you contact a game warden. The game warden will take control of the property and allow you to retreive your kill. that just sounds like common sense. Does this lady think she's doing the deer a favor by acting like this?


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

this pisses me off, i hate worthless no good anti hunter peta nuts, they can all go to hell,
they would rather see the deer rot than feed someone, that woman is a ignorant freek as far as i am conerned


----------



## Limerick3D (Sep 29, 2009)

BigBirdVA said:


> Here if you shoot game and they won't let you get it a GW can go get the deer for you. It's a waste to just let it lay there. But I'm sure the smell was nice.
> 
> 
> Typical wack-job tree hugger. They would rather the deer die from starvation and disease than to be hunted. I hope one makes a hood ornament for her.


In Pa if a landowner refuses you permission to search for a wounded animal on Private Property, or to recover a down animal legally taken, a Deputy will quickly respond and go to thier door with a real badge, a real gun, and a real law that requires them to give it up, whether they like it or not. The Pa Game Commission doesn't pander to nutjobs like them.
With luck, that spike's daddy will come through their windshield one dark night, or a unlit, slippery road.


----------



## slugger (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds like every other state has it right, but in Illinois no means no. It won't do you any good to call the GW 'cause he's gonna tell you if they don't want you on their property then you have to abandon the animal. IDNR laws require you to make every effort to recover it up to legal limits, but if your access is restricted your responsibility to claim the animal ends there.


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

Gut the deer and put the guts on here doorstep.


----------

